# Pico Fuse DEH-80PRS



## Bloodyjames (Dec 7, 2013)

After being ready to finally install my tweeters when I plugged in the RCA's I heard a very nasty buzz and harsh pops as soon as I turned on the radio, even at 0 volume. Although this is only for the set of RCA's that manage the high frequencies. Both my sub and mids just have a slight whine from the engine. So I've come to the conclusion that it's the darn pico fuse after much research. I've opened up my DEH-80prs but now it seems I can't locate the pico fuse and can't seem to find anything on this particular headunit.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

Check this out, this may help:

Pioneer headunit pico fuse fix *56k* - HondaCivicForum.com


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Yours would be the first I've heard of blowing one (not to say they don't suffer from it)... did you confirm by grounding the RCA's?


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

I think it's sad that Pioneer persists in using Pico's when they know that they have issues.
At least 7 of the guys that I talk to online have had issues with the 80prs. I think for the price it's an OK sounding deck, but they skimped on the build quality and the face is so plastic...


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Its P251.Its the small green rectangle on the bottom of the board.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

The data sheet claims that Poly switch can take up to a 40 amp max surge pulse.It only takes .75 amps to open the circuit though and it should reset once it cools.Did you check the the grounds on the Deck with an ohm meter?
To clarify a little better,the fuse is the small green rectangular piece that is located on the bottom side of the main board towards the back by the RCA plug.In the first picture you posted it is in the top left corner below the white square.


----------



## sbeezy (Nov 22, 2008)

I have the service manual Pm me if you need it!


----------



## Bloodyjames (Dec 7, 2013)

I figured as much, had a feeling it was the rectangle in green. Both the Bandpass and LPF(note they have some alternator whine now) are working but it's the HPF that get's a lot of buzz and pops. I did try grounding the cable, soldered the cable to the RCA ground, then to the chassis after scratching off the paint to no avail.


----------



## a390st (Nov 11, 2013)

I thought they resolved the pico fuse issue. I mean that I thought it wasn't an issue on this particular head unit.


----------

